# 47 Year Old Refrigerator, How Costly To Run?



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

I honestly have no idea how much it's costing you to run, but like you said, it's highly unlikely that it would be cheaper to buy a new one. 

Factor in the time/cost to remove the old one from the cellar and get the new one down there. If it's me...I'm keeping the 1962.


----------



## ConstantChange (Apr 21, 2006)

Well, it looks like I'm probably wrong...
http://michaelbluejay.com/electricity/refrigerators.html

I didn't realize you can buy a decent new refrigerator for around $500. It looks like you could get a full return on your investment in 3-5 years.

Have you checked out Craigslist? You might be able to find a fairly new one for around $250 and really save some money.


----------



## Red Squirrel (Jun 29, 2009)

Sometimes the old stuff is worth keeping. My grandparants had this old wooden RCA TV. The ones with the dials, and it was probably one of the first color TVs. STILL WORKS! Not sure what they did with it. They only replaced it because someone bought them a bigger, LCD TV.


----------



## spark plug (May 5, 2009)

ConstantChange said:


> I honestly have no idea how much it's costing you to run, but like you said, it's highly unlikely that it would be cheaper to buy a new one.
> 
> Factor in the time/cost to remove the old one from the cellar and get the new one down there. If it's me...I'm keeping the 1962.


Yes. But from the point of view of saving vs. wasting energy, it would be worthwhile to replace the old refrigerator with a new, "Energy Star" model. Who knows. Maybe one day we will have Government regulations (and enforcement) to replace older appliances. Eliminate confusion :yes::no: Through Education; :drinkon't Drink and Drive, Ever!!!


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Maybe one day we will have Government regulations (and enforcement) to replace older appliances. Eliminate confusion


Be time for revolution in my mind.:yes::laughing:


----------



## ccarlisle (Jul 2, 2008)

Up here, where 99% of the electricity we consume comes from renewable sources (hydroelectric dams ie flowing water versus burning coal - or nuclear) - so is comparatively cheap - but still we have a program that gives you a $60 rebate to pick up your old fridge, _and_ they come and pick it up for free. 

They have established that over-25 yr old refrigerators consume 3 times more energy than the new ones and that by replacing the old one you would save 1.5 kilowatts per year. We pay a marginal rate of 4-6 cents a kilowatt/hour so you would save about $100 a year on your electricity bill. 

But I wouldn't spend $900 on a second refrigerator...that doesn't make sense. 

I'd pick up a smaller one for under $500 and maximize the ROI to 5 years. But then I wouldn't just blow that $100 a year on booze or Big Macs - I'd make that money pay me back even more.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

We upgraded from a 18 cu ft to a 26 cu ft
The new one uses 10% less power then the old fridge
We kept the old fridge as a 2nd fridge
But its out in the pool cabana & only used maybe 4 weeks out of the year


----------



## WaldenL (Jan 9, 2009)

Jazan said:


> I'm wondering whether it uses enough to make it worth the money to replace it.


Buy something like a kill-a-watt and actually measure the electricity usage of the old refrigerator. Then you'll know. 

But I warn you, buy one and you'll start plugging everything into it just to find out what it costs you to run something. :laughing:


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

The old one costs you 1400 kwh/yr. 

A new one costs some kwh/yr plus what you could have made investing that $500 in an interest bearing account plus the new ones may fail often.


----------



## FLGarageDoors (Oct 24, 2009)

It could be worth testing this Refrigerator Retirement Savings Calculator so you can decide if your fridge should retire or not. :thumbsup: 

http://www.energystar.gov/index.cfm?fuseaction=refrig.calculator


----------



## n0c7 (May 15, 2008)

Appliances and electronics are so poorly made today I wouldn't let go of it especially if its worked that long. I just bought a new fridge that lasted 3 months before the starter relay died.


----------



## Jazan (Oct 18, 2009)

*Thanks To Everyone Who Gave Me Their Advice*

The responses to my original question about replacing my 47 year old refrigerator were mixed, but I thank all who tried to help me decide.
One of you gave me a link to a savings calculator. This indicated that I would save $1000 over five years. Of course the calculator did not take certain information into account, nor could it possibly do so.

For example, the cost of removing money from somewhere else to buy the replacement. That money will now earn nothing. or, if I bought it on credit, there is the interest, which is steep. 

Also, the environment in which the old one is used: in the cooler basement, not opened many times each day as the main refrigerator in the kitchen is, and the absence of repair costs. (My newer one, five years old, has already had three service calls.)

The repairman said "they don't make them like that anymore" when I told him of 40+ box down stairs with zero repairs to date. He added that the useful life of my new one is nearly half over at five years!

So, all in all, I will take the advice of the responders who suggested that I keep the old one until it passes away. Again, thank you to all who gave this dilemma some thought and passed along their suggestions on it.
That's what makes this chat-site so great.


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Jazan said:


> removing money from somewhere else to buy the replacement.


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Opportunity_cost


----------

